# 'Mechanical Engineering Design by J E Shigley and C R Mischke



## م/ عامر (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


احبتي اقدم لكم solution manual for 'Mechanical Engineering Design', by J E Shigley and C R MischkeMcGraw Hill


على امل ان تستفيد منه 

http://rapidshare.com/files/29125801/mech_eng_design_solutions.rar


وشكرا


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (9 مايو 2007)

شكرا كتير ليتنا نقدر ان نرد المعروف
كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (9 مايو 2007)

الا يعطيك كل الاجر والثواب


----------



## م/ عامر (9 مايو 2007)

حسامكو العالمية قال:


> شكرا كتير ليتنا نقدر ان نرد المعروف
> كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


 

العفو اخوي 



شكرا تكفي


----------



## م/ عامر (9 مايو 2007)

حسامكو العالمية قال:


> الا يعطيك كل الاجر والثواب


 


الله يعافيك


----------



## برشومي (10 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن للاسف انا لم استطع تحميل الكتاب لا ادري ما السبب

اعتقد هناك مشكلة في موقع الرفع 

اذا سمحت ترفعه في موقع اخر ولك مني جزيل الشكر والدعاء بالخير


----------



## نعمان الشريف (10 مايو 2007)

هده الحلول لأى نسخة


----------



## ريمون عدلي (10 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخي علي تعبك


----------



## م/ عامر (11 مايو 2007)

برشومي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ولكن للاسف انا لم استطع تحميل الكتاب لا ادري ما السبب
> 
> اعتقد هناك مشكلة في موقع الرفع
> 
> اذا سمحت ترفعه في موقع اخر ولك مني جزيل الشكر والدعاء بالخير


 

الرابط شغال 100% 

ولا توجد اي مشكلة :70:


----------



## م/ عامر (11 مايو 2007)

نعمان الشريف قال:


> هده الحلول لأى نسخة


 

السابعة :81:


----------



## م/ عامر (11 مايو 2007)

ريمون عدلي قال:


> شكرا اخي علي تعبك


 



العفوووو اخوي


----------



## المهندس يحيى (12 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا بطل على هذا الجهد المهم .... دعواتنا لك بالتوفيق


----------



## emad986 (13 مايو 2007)

ممكن حلول كتاب 

"mechanical engineering design " 7th edition
for shigley and mischke
اذا ممكن 
وشكراااااا.........


----------



## emad986 (13 مايو 2007)

emad986 

ممكن حلول كتاب 

"mechanical engineering design " 7th edition
for shigley and mischke
اذا ممكن 
وشكراااااا.........


----------



## ريمون عدلي (13 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي هذا الكتاب القيم الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## م/ عامر (14 مايو 2007)

المهندس يحيى قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا بطل على هذا الجهد المهم .... دعواتنا لك بالتوفيق


 

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## م/ عامر (14 مايو 2007)

emad986 قال:


> ممكن حلول كتاب
> 
> "mechanical engineering design " 7th edition
> for shigley and mischke
> ...


 


هذي حلول الطبعة السابعه :81:


----------



## م/ عامر (14 مايو 2007)

ريمون عدلي قال:


> شكرا علي هذا الكتاب القيم الف شكر اخي الكريم


 




العفوو اخوي


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (15 مايو 2007)

*الرابط لا يعمل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الرابط قد استنفذ أرجوا رابطا آخر

مع تحياتي 

abdulla_alazzawi***********

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:80:


----------



## م/ عامر (15 مايو 2007)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيك


 



العفو اخوي


----------



## م/ عامر (15 مايو 2007)

abdulla_alazzawi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الرابط قد استنفذ أرجوا رابطا آخر
> 
> ...


 

الرابط شغال 100% :81:


----------



## emad986 (15 مايو 2007)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرااااا.............. يا م/ عامر 
ع هذه الحلول 
واتمنى لك التوفيق فى حياتك 
emad986


----------



## emad986 (15 مايو 2007)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــرااااا.............. يا م/ عامر 
ع هذه الحلول 
واتمنى لك التوفيق فى حياتك


----------



## emad986 (15 مايو 2007)

جاري التحميل


----------



## برشومي (16 مايو 2007)

فعلا الرابط شغال ميه ميه

ولك جزيل الشكر والدعاء

اذا عندك الكتاب نفسه ياريتك تجيبه لنا 

ولك مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## ahmed morshidy (17 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس
كنت بدور على الكتاب ده مع انى مخنوق من دكتور التصميم بس يالا الله يسامحه بقى .


----------



## ahmed morshidy (17 مايو 2007)

دى الحلول 
يا ريت ممكن رابط الكتاب نفسه؟ :14:


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (19 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا أعاني هذه المشكلة في كل مرة أدخل الرابط وأنتظر ولكن من دون فائدة

أنظر الصورة في المرفقات

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م/ عامر (19 مايو 2007)

emad986 قال:


> شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرااااا.............. يا م/ عامر
> ع هذه الحلول
> واتمنى لك التوفيق فى حياتك
> emad986


 


العفووووووووووو


----------



## م/ عامر (19 مايو 2007)

برشومي قال:


> فعلا الرابط شغال ميه ميه
> 
> ولك جزيل الشكر والدعاء
> 
> ...


 

العفوو اخوي وياليت يكون الكتاب عندي


----------



## م/ عامر (19 مايو 2007)

abdulla_alazzawi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أنا أعاني هذه المشكلة في كل مرة أدخل الرابط وأنتظر ولكن من دون فائدة
> 
> ...


 

كل فترة سوي تحديث للصفحة وحتلاحض ان الوقت ينقص الى ان يخلص وقت انتضارك


----------



## كريم_السعيد (21 مايو 2007)

Thanks For You


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (28 مايو 2007)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## diesel_00017 (28 مايو 2007)

*please help if u can*

thank u very much for this great book and i wish u help me in finding a book called (machine design by khurmi ) please because i have searching for it for a long time 
and please if u find any results send me on my mail (diesel_00017*************) 
and thanks alot


----------



## ayman_118 (29 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (30 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لم استطع تحميل الكتاب لحد الآن بسبب نفس المشكلة السابقة

أرجوا ان ترسل الكتاب لي بالبريد إن أمكن أو تضع رابط آخر وأفضل 
WWW.4SHARED.COM

مع تحياتي
عبدالله

abdulla_alazzawi***********


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (30 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لم استطع تحميل الكتاب لحد الآن بسبب نفس المشكلة السابقة

أرجوا ان ترسل الكتاب لي بالبريد إن أمكن أو تضع رابط آخر وأفضل 


WWW.4SHARED.COM



مع تحياتي
عبدالله


----------



## نايف علي (6 يونيو 2007)

رابط سهل وبحجم أصغر

http://mihd.net/5zpomk



2.89MB


----------



## ayaay (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله الف الف خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## ayaay (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله الف الف خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## emad986 (26 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اذا ممكن يا م/ عامر كتاب 
mechanical engineering design " 7th edition
for shigley and mischke
sad bird
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حازم ابوعبدالعزيز (27 أبريل 2008)

Thank Very Well


----------



## احمد حجاب (5 مايو 2008)

file not found ya man


----------



## محمد احمد الشريف (8 مايو 2008)

File Not Found


----------



## yasir_abd (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور بس ممكن تعطيني الكتاب


----------



## ana_lolo (19 أكتوبر 2008)

هل ممكن ارسال الكتاب لي علي [email protected] لأنني عندي مشاكل في التحميل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على هذا الملف


----------



## abu majed2006 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## hunter black (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## علاء الخطاطبة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخي الكريم و لكني لم اتمكن من رفع الحلول اعتقد ان هناك مشكلة في الرابط


----------



## Taimor_lang (14 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم انا اجد مشكلة في تحميل الكتاب من فضلك تأكد من ان الكتاب على الموقع


----------



## موائع (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الكتاب مهم جدااا . جزاكم الله خيرااا


----------



## shnoda shadow (29 مايو 2013)

الرجاء رفع الكتاب مرة اخرى الرابط لا يعمل و شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## obada abu kenan (29 مايو 2013)

مشكوور


----------

